# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  STOP کردن و START کردن سرویس های SQL server 2008 با کد

## firoozi90

سلام دوستان
من یه سوال داشتم
امکانش هست که دستور و کدی نوشت که مثلا در یک بازه ی زمانی سرویس های SQL را استاپ و یا استارت کرد؟
اگر امکانش هست لطفا راهنمایی کنید چطوری؟

----------

